# LED Lighting recommendations for Frontosa



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm looking for lighting recommendations for my 125G Frontosa tank. Even though the tank is 72", I want to go with a 48" fixture (I like having the far ends of the tank a little dimmer than the rest of the tank). I was looking at the Beamswork lighting on Aquatraders but there are so many options to chose from that it's somewhat confusing. Since this is a Frontosa tank, I'm not looking for something super-bright, but do want something that will bring out their blues.

Any guidance is appreciated!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

If you stick with Beamswork I would go for the Freshwater Hi Lumen. I know it sounds like a lot of lumens, but it's really not. The 48" unit woudl do a good job lightening your 72" tank.

But if you really want to dial in the color temp I would check out the Current Satellite Plus. It allows you to individually control the RBG color temps meaning you could turn up the blue hue a bit to enhance the color of the fronts. Plus, it's about the same price as the Beamswork Hi Lumen. I'm not sure how it compares in brightness, but I think it would be plent for your tank. I've seen ppl using them on 125G tanks on youtube and its plenty bright.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, Clhinds78!

Anyone else have any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## huskertsd (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got the Current Satellite Plus that was mentioned. I have a 55 gallon Mbuna tank, 48" and I got the 36" light. Love the different settings, and it's plenty bright for my 55. Think if you got the 48" it would do a nice job on your 72", maybe a bit dim on the ends.

Not sure why you'd want the "lightning storm" settings, where dim light is punctuated by bright flashes of "lightning"!! But other than that, it's nice to have the options to tweak color settings, and to have the special modes such as intermittent clouds and nighttime.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the current USA led plus and its bright and awesome and the ability to use remote is great


----------

